# Echo SRM-210



## SkyKing II (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here. This is my first post. I have an Ehco SRM-210 line trimmer, that starts and runs fine until I turn it sideways to edge or trim bushes, then it dies. This just started occuring as I have had this trimmer over 2 years. Seems to be running out of gas. I tried filling the tank to very full. but it still dies when turned sideways The fuel lines seem fine, and I replaced the vent apparatus, but that didn't help. Any ideas?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.You said the fuel lines "Seem" fine.Have you actually checked to make sure the fuel filter is connected to the line in the gas tank?A problem such as yours is generally caused by a broken fuel line in the tank.Check the lines and let us know their condition.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The filter must also have enough line so it can move around on the bottom of the tank to be able to draw fuel, especially when tilting the trimmer. The filter should not be at the top of the tank near the fuel line hole. Kinda of sounds like this may be the issue.


----------



## SkyKing II (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, first off thanks for the replies. I went ahead and replaced the fuel lines. This solved the problem. It appears the factory fuel supply line had weakend and was collapsing, not allowing enough feul to flow. Not sure why it only showed up when tilting it on it's side! Runs great now!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to hear you solved the mystery.The weight of the gas filter caused the line to bend over at the soft spot when tilted and stop gas flow.


----------



## countryboy36266 (Mar 18, 2012)

*stihl fs80 trimmer wont idle*

hi i get this fs 80 trimmer it want idle but i can hold the trigger down and it will crank and run till i let off of it i need help thank


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

countryboy36266 said:


> hi i get this fs 80 trimmer it want idle but i can hold the trigger down and it will crank and run till i let off of it i need help thank


There are two adjustment screws on the carb, H for high speed operation and L for idle speed operation. Try adjusting the L speed needle on the carb. There should be a L and H by each screw *Gently* turn the L speed screw clockwise until it stops, then turn counterclockwise 1 turn. Start and see if it idles. If not turn another 1/8 of a turn counterclockwise and check again. If no improvement then the carb may need a cleaning.


----------

